Why Don’t We Treat the Climate Crisis with the Same Urgency as Coronavirus? - BigBalli
======
hhs
I think there are several reasons, but one big one might be that the
coronavirus has a relatively quick physiological impact on the person, where
the virus can spread to others.

~~~
lm28469
Yep, we're still apes, with ape brains. If it goes boom and kills a lot of
people we're scared (nuclear, viruses). If it kills more but is spread over
centuries we don't care nearly as much (global warming, air pollution, water
pollution, obesity epidemic)

